# Insulin but no needles? Not my problem!



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 22, 2016)

ANOTHER complaint to put in. On Monday I requested my insulin and needles from the chemist. Chemist hand wrote the request because it wasn't on my repeat as A doctor had forgotten to put it on my repeat. The receptionist then said they've never received the "menu" thing I personally handed them last Monday. Yet the glucogel, insulin and new lancets were on the form along with the needles and I've got everything but the needles! She told me she didn't understand why that happened but I'll have to come back Monday to request a repeat which takes 48 hours. In the meantime I have insulin but no needles as I chucked my last one in my sharps bin this morning knowing I was coming to get them today.

FINALLY she said to come back after 2 as she's added it to my prescription but I'm working until 9;30pm and they're not open weekends. I told her this and she said it wasn't her problem. The chemist are giving me an emergency supply BUT they don't have any in until this afternoon when their delivery comes. I started crying out of frustration and the pharmacy assistant has given me her number and home address and at 11pm tonight, when I get back into Leeds, I'm to go to her house and she'll give me them. She is going waaaay above her job and there was even talk of them driving to my work to give me them but I didn't wanna put them any further out. The chemist is in my doctors surgery (it's a health centre) and they're the only reason I haven't left yet.

I am beyond mad and told the receptionist to her face that I'm putting a complaint in. I will be writing it all down once I get to work and the exact dates for the mother of all complaints. I told her I'm sure the CQC would like to hear how I've been treated and she said she's doing the best she can.

I've got my discharge letter with dates on too so they can try and deny it all they like. I will be ringing my hospital DSN today as it was HER that wrote the letter with items to be added to my repeat.

This is definitely the straw that broke the camels back  especially after my rant a few days ago!!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear you are having more problems, but a gold star for the Pharmacy for going the extra mile!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2016)

Absolutely disgusting!   I remember when I was discharged from hospital with about 7 needles and not realising until I was down to the last one that I really, really needed some! Fortunately, my surgery were much more on the ball. This is sheer incompetence from your surgery, and what makes it even worse is that they were suggesting you'd have to wait the normal 48 hours for a prescription! That is utter nonsense - a doctor can be called and provide a prescription on the spot and you CANNOT use your insulin without needles!!! Stupid beyond comprehension  Did the pharmacy not have ANY needles? They may not have had the specific ones but any would have done short term. Good to hear the efforts they are making, though they shouldn't have to.

Rosie, I think they must really suspect that you are an angel and they are trying to see how far they can push you - there can be no other explanation! Your surgery needs a massive re-education and a real dressing down


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Absolutely disgusting!   I remember when I was discharged from hospital with about 7 needles and not realising until I was down to the last one that I really, really needed some! Fortunately, my surgery were much more on the ball. This is sheer incompetence from your surgery, and what makes it even worse is that they were suggesting you'd have to wait the normal 48 hours for a prescription! That is utter nonsense - a doctor can be called and provide a prescription on the spot and you CANNOT use your insulin without needles!!! Stupid beyond comprehension  Did the pharmacy not have ANY needles? They may not have had the specific ones but any would have done short term. Good to hear the efforts they are making, though they shouldn't have to.
> 
> Rosie, I think they must really suspect that you are an angel and they are trying to see how far they can push you - there can be no other explanation! Your surgery needs a massive re-education and a real dressing down



They did have other needles but aren't allowed to give me needles that aren't on my prescription. The receptionist finally added GlucoRX 4mm needles to my prescription to collect after 2pm which I can't. All my chemist are allowed to do is give me an emergency supply then take it off my prescription when it comes through. It's not their fault, I understand their hands are somewhat tied.

I asked if the receptionist could just ask a doctor to print me a prescription off immediately and she said point blank no. Not at all.

Well they've pushed me to my limit now. I cannot take any more and I'm not going to. I will be staying at my doctors until ive made my complaint so I can find out the outcome of it.


----------



## khskel (Jul 22, 2016)

Sadly such things are not uncommon. When I switched to half unit pens it took me quite a while to convince the surgery that I needed insulin to go in them. Full marks to the pharmacist for sorting you out.


----------



## Austin Mini (Jul 22, 2016)

Rosie, you need to order your needles well in advance. When I pick up a box of needles I always order another straight away. I have now one box on standby all the time as you never know what may happen.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 22, 2016)

The sooner you can get away from that surgery the better.  I give the pharmacy assistant a gold star, she's definitely gone more than the extra mile.
It's best to make sure you have enough spare meds needles etc , I like to have a spare Carton of insulin and needles and two weeks of my other meds in hand, just in case.


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 22, 2016)

Rosie - you definitely should put in a complaint.  That receptionist is well out of order.  She should not be saying "it is not her problem."  It is up to her to find someone to sort it out or at least make some effort, not speak to people like that.  I work in the NHS myself, I work for a surgeon (A & C staff).  I would certainly be in trouble with my Managers if I spoke to patients in that manner. 

Well done the Pharmacist. Hope you get sorted out soon.


----------



## shirley (Jul 22, 2016)

Just thought you may like to know. If you find the Gluco RX needles uncomfortable, you may want to ask to change to the BD Microfine ones.   When Jamie was first diagnosed we had the BD Microfine ones but the Gluco RX ones are, I believe, cheaper and seemed to cause more discomfort.  So I asked if we could change back and the repeat was amended.  However, everytime, including today, that I collect repeat prescriptions the pharmacy tries to palm me off with the Gluco RX ones.   You may be fine with them and very sorry to hear about further problems, totally unacceptable.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 22, 2016)

They really are trying to test your patience in every possible way, but well done to the lovely person who has made arrangements for you to collect them.  

It is a lot of a muddle at the start of using all the equipment and I would be surprised if there are not quite a few of us on here who have forgotten to over stuff in time, or not allowed for the 'pharmacist factor' in planning for repeats.  ( I know someone nearby who used the same pens and needles, and now the same cannulas for our pumps so we are each other's emergency if needed).  You will get into a routine once things settle down.

I am not writing this Rosie so just imagine that the letters are in invisible ink.
I know that the needles say use only once, but I am aware of many who do not change them every time (including me).  Sometimes when I got a bruise I remembered how long ago it was since I had changed the needle.  Obviously the advice is to use a new one every time but I certainly made sure that I had a replacement in hand before I removed a needle from my pen.  I know that is no help at the moment but it may be useful next time.


----------



## heatherjoy (Jul 22, 2016)

shirley said:


> Just thought you may like to know. If you find the Gluco RX needles uncomfortable, you may want to ask to change to the BD Microfine ones.   When Jamie was first diagnosed we had the BD Microfine ones but the Gluco RX ones are, I believe, cheaper and seemed to cause more discomfort.  So I asked if we could change back and the repeat was amended.  However, everytime, including today, that I collect repeat prescriptions the pharmacy tries to palm me off with the Gluco RX ones.   You may be fine with them and very sorry to hear about further problems, totally unacceptable.


I had the exact same problem with the needles when they tried to change me to gluco RX from BD microfine! I also found that they didn't click into place on my lantus pen. 

Good luck with the complaint hope it works out and your care is improved!


----------



## Caroline (Jul 22, 2016)

This is a big problem. It has happened to me too where  I have put in a repeat request, all nicely typed and have been told they couldn't read my hand writing. My response was well I'll come down with another repeat request, which was all nicely typed and I made the receptionist read it while I was there. When I was told again my writing was not readable I put in a complaint stating I'd typed my request and was told by the lady who took it things were readable. AT this point I said well someone is trying to kill me because here are things I need that I have run out of and that I was going to put in a complaint and take advice. It never happened again...


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 22, 2016)

heatherjoy said:


> I had the exact same problem with the needles when they tried to change me to gluco RX from BD microfine! I also found that they didn't click into place on my lantus pen.
> 
> Good luck with the complaint hope it works out and your care is improved!



They're following the NICE 2015 guidelines (para 1.8.4) for Type 1 which states the following:

*1.8.4 After taking clinical factors into account, choose needles with the lowest acquisition cost to use with pre‑filled and reusable insulin pen injectors. [new 2015]*

i.e. give them the cheapest. I must be lucky as my surgery still give me the BD Microfines.


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> They're following the NICE 2015 guidelines (para 1.8.4) for Type 1 which states the following:
> 
> *1.8.4 After taking clinical factors into account, choose needles with the lowest acquisition cost to use with pre‑filled and reusable insulin pen injectors. [new 2015]*
> 
> i.e. give them the cheapest. I must be lucky as my surgery still give me the BD Microfines.


I still get the Microfines as well, I always brace myself to look in the packet in case they've changed them!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm lucky too I still get microfines


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 22, 2016)

Robin said:


> I still get the Microfines as well, I always brace myself to look in the packet in case they've changed them!



My scrip specifies them by name.  I've always had them (even in the early days of pens when we had to buy them ourselves before they were put on prescription) and I used BD syringes as well.  Could just be fear of change and the cheaper ones may be fine but I'd rather stick to what I know.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 22, 2016)

GlucoRX are awful, but my surgery refuses to change then despite the fact I'm covered in bruises from them.  Rosie it isn't uncommon to have these problems sadly, definitely complain, it's the only way they'll learn.  I once stood at the desk and said I wasn't moving until the gave me a prescription for insulin (their fault not mine), the receptionist said she'd ring the police at which point I said please do, I'm sure they'd like to hear how you are attempting to murder me by withholding vital medication.  The look on my face clearly did the trick, 20 minutes later the prescription they'd been messing me about with for 3 weeks was in my hand.  I'm stuck with my lot (it's a postcode thing here, but if you can change surgery, change, it's not worth the extra stress and hassle.  Good luck and make sure you sock it to em.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 22, 2016)

*splutrers*
This is so f&(!$|` bad. So sorry Rosie.
What is wrong with these people.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 22, 2016)

*makes a pot of tea and sits with you*


----------



## Copepod (Jul 22, 2016)

Really bad that repeat prescription list went missing and you didn't get expected needles, but please don't ever put your last needle in bin. I know we're not supposed to reuse needles, but lots of us do it most of the time.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 22, 2016)

Well Rosie I'm sure is wise after the event so won't again.

I was wondering ... you know it's illegal to refuse to prescribe insulin to someone for whom it is evidently necessary?  Is it not therefore also more than plainly wrong, if not actually illegal, for a receptionist nurse pharmacist etc to say you can't have it?*  And equally so for any of them to refuse to let you have the wherewithal to use the damn stuff?

* I went in to collect a scrip one day but the pharmacy said they hadn't had it, checked on the puter and puter said No.  It just disappeared somewhere along the network cables.  So I went over to the doctors reception and Lo and behold it was one of the retired ones, who has been there longer than me, filling in for holidays.  Known her nearly 20 years.  She cross examined me what it was for - because if it HAD been insulin etc I needed - she'd have got it done PDQ.  I had to reassure her several times it wasn't that urgent!

Rosie - although the pharmacy we use is actually physically inside our doctor's surgery building - therefore only open Mon-Fri too - it's entirely independent and run independently.  This means eg a girl I know who lives in a residential street you can spit on from there but her doctor is actually 3 miles away (because of being Type 1 and 100% happy with her doctors when they moved to this house) now scrips are transmitted over the internet to the pharmacy that you the patient specifies - Alison can collect all her repeats there, since she has now retired and so otherwise isn't that close to another one.  So - I think if you change your docs - I would have thought you could still collect your scrips from there and they'll get the dispensing fee exactly the same as they do now!

Just ask them.

Ours also, is completely separated from the surgery entrance/waiting room with security barriers and a beefed up alarm system as is the norm for the legal storage of 'dangerous' drugs, as is their separate entrance/exit door to the front of the building and their windows.  They also have more sprinklers installed in case of fire, although the entire place is protected anyway, exactly as per all legal requirements.


----------



## Austin Mini (Jul 22, 2016)

I was given the GlucoRX needles because they were cheaper. They tore my skin so much I asked my doc to change them back to BD microfine 4mm. He did there and then passed me a script and I walked into pharmacy and walked out with a box. If you dont ask you will be fobbed off with the cheap cr*p RX needles so go and ask to change back to the propper job needles.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh, there is a pharmacy inside the same building as my new doctors. It's a recent thing.  I know they dispence paper prescriptions from other GP practices.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2016)

Austin Mini said:


> I was given the GlucoRX needles because they were cheaper. They tore my skin so much I asked my doc to change them back to BD microfine 4mm. He did there and then passed me a script and I walked into pharmacy and walked out with a box. If you dont ask you will be fobbed off with the cheap cr*p RX needles so go and ask to change back to the propper job needles.


I think it's definitely worth doing - if needles damage your skin more then there is greater likelihood of them compromising your injection sites, which can become a critical problem after a few years if you start running out of places you can confidently inject  In this case, I feel doctors should ALWAYS put quality over price. I'd also add that it's why I don't reuse needles - if I have to do this for over 50 years I want to retain good quality injection sites for as long as possible 

My pharmacy is attached to the surgery, but is a tiny Boots


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 23, 2016)

I am really glad that you are making a formal complaint. It should however not be a complaint but a list of complaints as long as my left leg and I'm quite tall. Just because you are in the process of doing this formally does not mean you need to stay with them to see the outcome.  You have an extremely bad I would even suggest dangerous doctor running an extremely bad surgery and sticking with them even for a week longer just runs the risk of more bad service and more danger to your well being from a doctor who is either too incompetent or too bloody bone idle to give you the care you obviously desperately need. I would not stick with them for another ten minutes. Once your formal complaint goes in it will run its course whether you are still a patient there or not. They will have to contact you whether you are still a patient there or not so you will still know the outcome. I know that you now want them to admit that they are a terrible surgery and have consistently failed you. This is human nature and I would want the same thing. Staying there though does nothing positive for your diabetic management and state of health and you, I and everybody else who are absolutely bloody furious about the crap that your pathetic GP is trying to spoon feed you all know this too. Please change doctors, not next month, not next week, not tomorrow do it now.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi Rosie. I hope you got your needles ok last night.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 23, 2016)

Rosie, I share your frustrations and hope you're sorted now. Sorry to be pedantic but you mentioned complaining to the CQC. They don't actually handle complaints 
(The only exception to this is for people whose rights are restricted under the Mental Health Act.) but this link advises how to go about complaining about your surgery. A complaint is definetely in order!!

https://www.cqc.org.uk/content/complain-about-service-or-provider


----------



## Bry Caby (Jul 23, 2016)

Glad you got sorted out.

The issue with the dragon on reception is all too common. These dragons know they have to comply but will do all they can to hang on to a little power.

Last time I messed up and ran out of a daily med - knowing the dragon would want 3 days to organise a script - I called the receptionist and said the following;

"I've left my **required meds** in a hotel and need some replacements today. Do I need to book an emergency appointment with a Doctor this evening or can some one else there help?"

There was a long pause before the reply "I'll put you through to the person who handles emergency prescriptions"

I'm assuming dragon would have been repremanded if I made an emergency appointment then told the quack that all I wanted was a repeat script.

Easier to do if you're a pompus, ego maniac (for me - think Capt Manwaring x10) than a nice polite person though.

Bryan


----------



## Austin Mini (Jul 23, 2016)

100 BD microfine needles on Amazon £11.56p, 100 Gluco RX needles £13.18p. So the cheap and nasties are in fact £1.62p MORE money.This makes me think perhaps the surgeries are getting a back hander?


----------



## AJLang (Jul 23, 2016)

Sorry for the delay in replying Rosiecarmel. I am absolutely shocked with how you've been treated again. Good luck with your complaint.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 23, 2016)

It's the local CCG that Rosie needs to complain to - it was probably just a misnomer or typo.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh Rosie, I've been following your rants religiously. I can't even start to think how you are feeling. Lots & lots of hugs. x


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 23, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh Rosie, I've been following your rants religiously. I can't even start to think how you are feeling. Lots & lots of hugs. x



Thanks Mark!! I come on here to rant to people that understand my frustration and how my diabetes affects me. I bet you all think I'm a right miserable cow LOL


----------



## Ljc (Jul 23, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Thanks Mark!! I come on here to rant to people that understand my frustration and how my diabetes affects me. I bet you all think I'm a right miserable cow LOL


Not at all not at all and even if you were you have every right to be , God knows I'd have been had up for murder by now if I had been treated half as bad as you've been.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 23, 2016)

You have the right to be a miserable cow. Get in there and give them six of the best trousers down! Well, maybe not the trousers down bit. That was a black adder quote.


----------



## jocat (Jul 23, 2016)

Sock it to them Rosie , they ought to be ashamed of themselves the way they have treated you, take care,
Jo xxx


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 23, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Thanks Mark!! I come on here to rant to people that understand my frustration and how my diabetes affects me. I bet you all think I'm a right miserable cow LOL




Oh you miserable cow you


----------



## palmoff (Jul 24, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> GlucoRX are awful, but my surgery refuses to change then despite the fact I'm covered in bruises from them.  Rosie it isn't uncommon to have these problems sadly, definitely complain, it's the only way they'll learn.  I once stood at the desk and said I wasn't moving until the gave me a prescription for insulin (their fault not mine), the receptionist said she'd ring the police at which point I said please do, I'm sure they'd like to hear how you are attempting to murder me by withholding vital medication.  The look on my face clearly did the trick, 20 minutes later the prescription they'd been messing me about with for 3 weeks was in my hand.  I'm stuck with my lot (it's a postcode thing here, but if you can change surgery, change, it's not worth the extra stress and hassle.  Good luck and make sure you sock it to em.


Saying your not leaving until you get your meds often works wonders, more so if you turn up 10 minutes before closing, they always threaten police or security I say mostly what you said.
Rosie, that doctors needs to be reported to the CQC with the emergency box ticked on the form, someone will get back to you (normally the inspector for that surgery) and you can tell him your troubles.
It will go in as a big black mark on quality of care report, which normally just samples random people from your practice and nearly always is too shiny to read when you know what really goes on.


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 24, 2016)

You are not miserable at all Rosie. You have every right to be angry.This is what the Forum is here for - to help and advise.

That receptionist is being ridiculous. Calling the Police!!! How can you call the Police because a patient needs medication they cannot do without.  Good grief what is the matter with these people.


----------

